# SuperStrat players.



## MERCYFULFATE (Aug 12, 2008)

not to sound dated but i have always loved the tone and playability of a hotrodded Strat style guitar. i used one back in the day touring the Metal clubs and still love them in my 40"s. i have a couple of LP"s but my heart belongs to the SuperStrat.:rockon2:

i have high end Ibanez guitars and a Jackson.
anyone else?


Hey Mike L.!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Got an real superstrat..meaning a strat with HSS and floyd..but want to sell or trade it for a tele now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like them for shredding and plain old comfort. My fave is a late 80's Lado Supra. Like to pick up a Jackson SL1 or SL2H in snakeskin.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've still got a mid 80's BC Rich STIII. It's been a great guitar, although lately I've been considering doing some pickup changes. It doesn't have the typical "shredder" neck, but she's a comfortable and easy guitar to play. I had a Charvel back in the day but it's long gone.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Superstrats rule. Have about 40 of them. Odd shaped guitars get all the limelight, but its the superstrat that is a cut above..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the Ibanez USRG which gets used a lot.


----------



## MERCYFULFATE (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a 1990 Ibanez USA Custom in a snakeskin finish. great player.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Mercy,

Good to see you brother. I trust you still have the Eyeball Ibanez? Any new toys?

Super Strats?

I have only one.










I improved it by replacing the bridge with a nice Gotoh (best FR I've ever used).









These days I use this axe most often.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Some of my super strats:
ESP/LTD H-1000








G&L Tribute Invader








Jackson DK2M Ghost Flames


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Badass 1984 Kramer Deluxe








Badass 1985 Kramer Deluxe








Badass 1986 Kramer Deluxe









I have more but I won't post them for now...I don't want to be called a show off again!! HAHA!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

MERCYFULFATE said:


> not to sound dated but i have always loved the tone and playability of a hotrodded Strat style guitar. i used one back in the day touring the Metal clubs and still love them in my 40"s. i have a couple of LP"s but my heart belongs to the SuperStrat.:rockon2:
> 
> i have high end Ibanez guitars and a Jackson.
> anyone else?
> ...



Mercy!

Awesome to see you here.

I have my Tom Anderson superstrats and an old Kramer Pacer....all of them could be labeled 'Superstrats'


----------



## MERCYFULFATE (Aug 12, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Hey Mercy,
> 
> Good to see you brother. I trust you still have the Eyeball Ibanez? Any new toys?
> 
> ...




Hey Mike!

good to see you as well. i hear your on your way to becoming the sound man to the stars?:rockon2:
yes sir i still have the cosmic swirl with the grid and eyeball. its one of my faves!

got a few new toys. i bought a James Burton sig Tele and of course you know my addiction to pedals.lol


----------



## MERCYFULFATE (Aug 12, 2008)

Archer said:


> Mercy!
> 
> Awesome to see you here.
> 
> I have my Tom Anderson superstrats and an old Kramer Pacer....all of them could be labeled 'Superstrats'




hey.thanks. i love that one Anderson you have with the Floyd.
very cool.


lots of real nice SuperStrats in here.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Would this qualify as a superstrat? It's not very "metal" looking.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Would this qualify as a superstrat? It's not very "metal" looking.


I don't know what the definition of super strat is really, but that's a heck of a nice Washburn no matter what you call it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MERCYFULFATE said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> good to see you as well. i hear your on your way to becoming the sound man to the stars?:rockon2:
> yes sir i still have the cosmic swirl with the grid and eyeball. its one of my faves!
> ...


I'm focussing on FOH sound these days and enjoying it very much. It ain't easy but it's very gratifying and a good job for a control freak like me.

The Eyeball is my favourite looking guitar in your collection, well that and the JEM which is in my opinion the ferrari of supr strats.

C'mon, man. Post em.:rockon2: 

James Burton. You gotta love him. What a tasteful player. Always in the pocket.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Superstrats, eh? Love 'em.



















This is my baby, a 1989 Custom shop Jackson Soloist. This is hands down the best-playing, feeling and sounding guitar I've ever played. The only problem, is it's kind of like strapping on Van Halen's 1984 album. But I'd figure that's not that bad.

Secondly, here's a Peavey USA Predator that I tore apart and redid, Jake E. Lee style. Definitely a super strat. I use this one for teaching, mostly, but it sounds just exactly like I want a guitar to.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


>


That thing is one of the sickest guitars I've ever seen. How did you get one into Canada?!


----------



## MERCYFULFATE (Aug 12, 2008)

you got it Milkman!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I don't know what the definition of super strat is really, but that's a heck of a nice Washburn no matter what you call it.


Thanks milkman, it's an older mid 90s made in USA model. Snatched it up used on craigslist for a mere $400 along with a nice case and strap. Gotta love craigslist. The best thing about it is the 1 piece mahogany body....*yep 1 piece*.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's two! 91 Ibanez RG570 is for sale on here !








Pacifica my first Electric Guitar and I still play it alot ,coil tap on HB ,and pickups are Dimarizo Air Norton ,stock /Dimarizo Fast Track II great guitar I'll never sell
it!









:rockon:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Thanks milkman, it's an older mid 90s made in USA model. Snatched it up used on craigslist for a mere $400 along with a nice case and strap. Gotta love craigslist. The best thing about it is the 1 piece mahogany body....*yep 1 piece*.


That Washburn MG was designed and built by the king of the superstrat, Grover Jackson, so it definately belongs.............


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Drazden said:


> That thing is one of the sickest guitars I've ever seen. How did you get one into Canada?!


It's pretty wild isn't it? Note that the 'bubbling' effect is the textured ceiling reflecting off of the top but the ghost flames are pretty cool. I Think the red is the nicest colour of all of the ghost flames. This is definitely one of the guitars that a reverse headstock looks right on.

I believe this guitar was one of the limited Musician's Friend guitars and one of the music stores had brought it in here in the Halifax area. The original owner spent about $1500 buying it thinking that he would get back into his hard rock/metal playing. Our dollar was a lot lower then and also the prices for these guitars dropped a little the longer they were available. 

Anyway, to make the long story short he advertised it for sale and when I went to check it out it looked brand new so at that point it was sold!!

The thing that I really like is the black inlays on the maple fingerboard. I wanted one like it ever since I saw one so when this one made itself available I had to go for it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thats a Killer jackson ghost flame. Also very nice Washburn... Grover did some great work with washburn.

Super strats... great topic.

this one is pretty super...









this one too...









and this one...









I've had a couple of N4's... nice.. a couple of YJM strats... pretty super indeed. My fav super strat is definetly ESP.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

My Washie twins.


----------



## EdMan57 (Aug 15, 2008)

KHINGPYNN said:


> ...and this one...



My Pacifica 612v looks exactly like yours.While I love it's feel,look and playibilty,I'm only luke warm about the somewhat harsh sounding Duncan JB.I was thinking of going DiMarzio,with maybe a bridge position Air Zone or Norton and a pair of Area 61's in the mid/neck positions.Any other suggestions?


Ed


----------

